# .:: Is Paypal Legal In India? ::.



## tuXian (Feb 6, 2005)

Could anyone plz let me know the true and actual status of Paypal usage in India keeping the rules and regulations laid down by the IT act in mind.

I heard some years back that it was illegal but now many say its become legal. Can anyone throw light on the truth.

Links to rules regarding this will be highly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 6, 2005)

hey ther.. i got this link.. guess it may help u  
*www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_display-approved-signup-countries-outside

but still this is wat i got in that site..

Users in any country may withdraw funds to a U.S. bank account. 
Users in these countries cannot withdraw funds to their local bank accounts 

where these include INDIA also  8) 

hope this is enuff!


----------



## tuXian (Feb 6, 2005)

Basically my need for using Paypal will be for online purchases. So will it be legal cuz money is going out of India


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 6, 2005)

am not sure dude! 8)  y dont u try contacting the IT dept    they r the BEST SOLUTION to U! 8)


----------



## tuXian (Feb 6, 2005)

thanks bharath 

anyone else got some info or know the status or used the service


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 6, 2005)

hey call me BALA!!!!!  8)  btw am sorry cos thats the info i got!


----------



## wORm (Feb 7, 2005)

If you are an Online merchant, you can use Paypal for payments and accepting credit cards with a Merchant account. 

Even if you dont have a US bank a/c you can get cheques mailed to you in India for a flat fee of $5 US.


----------



## tuXian (Feb 7, 2005)

actually as stated earlier I need paypal for online purchase purpose. Can anyone tell me is it legal cuz money is going out of India.


----------



## babumuchhala (Feb 8, 2005)

As much as i know, PayPal is completly legal. Fr dollar going out u should not excede US $ 10000 a financial year. If u wnna exceed u got to take permission from the RBI. If u have an Foreign currency current account there is no limit.

All ur purchaces  should be legal not conflict any laws and stuff.


----------



## thecyclone2k (Feb 8, 2005)

unless u have minimum 150$ in ur a/c u can't w/draw in india! For any for outgoing money u gotta have permission from rbi / it deptt. or get ready to be sued!


----------



## wORm (Feb 8, 2005)

Its not 150 dollars man, its Rupees 150 minimum to receive a payout by cheque.


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 8, 2005)

tuxian said:
			
		

> actually as stated earlier I need paypal for online purchase purpose. Can anyone tell me is it legal cuz money is going out of India.



Yes, it is legal. I do spend online in dollars using my credit card. I get billed in rupees. But there is always some difference in exchange rate :roll: It has been that way since quite a long time.

So even in paypal, you will have to use a credit card ultimately to pay them in dollars. If you sell things and accept payment in your paypal account, the money may not be remitted to you, but you can use that money to buy stuff online. But if you don't sell anything then you will have to somehow source your paypal account in dollars. Credit card is the only viable option.

However, if you sell stuff and collect payment in your Paypal and are thinking about a 100% legal scenario, then you may also have to pay income tax on what comes in your paypal account. I assume here that you are in India.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Feb 9, 2005)

if i get cheque from paypal then what will be the clearing charge for it

i stay in bombay
please do reply me


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 9, 2005)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:
			
		

> if i get cheque from paypal then what will be the clearing charge for it
> 
> i stay in bombay
> please do reply me



Charges are different from bank to bank. So you will have to check it up with your bank about it. Union Bank takes a small percentage but there is a minimum amount they will deduct if the amount is small.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Feb 10, 2005)

Like i have account in Icici and sbi and Pnb

thanks
but wha they charge 100 or 150 or 200 Rs
if u know please


----------



## sunnydiv (Feb 10, 2005)

i have many times recieved $ checks cashing them is no problem, if you dont mind the 30 days delay 

anyways, e-gold is lot more better than paypal, but it is illegal here

i think paypal might have just become legal, as they recently started the check service to india in rupee 

its more like a bank account, last i heard in india you are not allowed to own more than 2000$ 
keep that in mind


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 10, 2005)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:
			
		

> Like i have account in Icici and sbi and Pnb
> 
> thanks
> but wha they charge 100 or 150 or 200 Rs
> if u know please



Sorry mate. I really don't know their rates. Why don't you just inquire with them personally or on the phone with their customer relations center?


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Feb 10, 2005)

Well.. reg encashing USD (Google)checks..! I have had experience with two banks:

1. ICICI - 21 Working Days - Commission: 250 bucks

2. SBI - 12 Working Days - Commission: 70 bucks


----------

